# R.I.P Patches



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

On Monday my 18 year old cat, my childhood baby girl, Patches, passed away. Her kidneys failed and she lost her sense of smell so she deteriorated in less than a week and finally passed away peacefully in the arms of my mother and surrounded by everyone. 

I couldn't be with her in her time of passing, but the night before when I had come down to visit, I gave her a bath and massaged her body and held her while drying her. I put her back into her bathroom sleeping place and talked to her trying my hardest not to cry. I could see it in her eyes that she wanted to go, but wanted my permission that I would be okay without her. 

You see, she has been my baby since I was 5 years old and she was the product of my other baby girl who passed away in 2013 of kidney failure as well. She always slept with me, always came to me whenever I cried, and sat infront of my door to protect me from the night terrors I had. She was my protector and I never ever wanted her to leave me. 

When I saw the look in her eyes I knew it was time. I had to accept her passing and I told her I really really loved her and that she could go to lightening and be free of her pain. She passed away the next day. 

I didn't know she had passed. My family didn't want to make me upset until I came over. However, last night she came to me herself in my dream fully healthy and beautiful again. She was telling me she was okay and she will continue to watch over me just not in physical form. I miss her so much.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Rest in peace Patches.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a furbaby is hard. I hope you find peace at some point. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry for your loss!! Its so hard when your pet dies its like loosing a member of the family its heartbreaking. Sending you hugs and kisses from me and my chi's! <3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm sorry for your lost, you must feel devastated. RIP patches x


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the prayers everyone. It is super hard and devastating watching your fur baby slowly die and there is nothing you can do except continue to love them. I continue to cry every time I think of her or speak about her, but with time the tears will fade and a smile will appear instead. 

I know she's with my other fur baby already up there so she is in good hands!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Patches. I also had my very first cat named Patches who I picked out when I was only 4 years old she has been and always will be my heart kitty! She unfortunately got cancer and her belly was getting tumors. The day the light went out of her eyes we took her to have her put to sleep. I was 17 at that time. You are right that in time a smile will replace your tears and you will never forget her!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. What a wonderful way of looking at it and may she continue to come to you in your dreams to help ease your pain.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers. No matter the age, it's always hard to say good by. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Patches. It's always hard, but so hard when they've been with us for so long. Hugs & prayers coming your way.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so incredibly hard watching them age. I lost my 17 year old kitty last year and I still miss him every day. It was so hard. Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## whatsaqp (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Thoughts and Prayers. 
Fake WhatsApp Last Seen


----------

